# Goldfish parasite? or Fungus? Please help



## lynn0971 (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I need help with my goldfish. She is about 5 years old. I won her at a carnival. I had added a fish a few months ago that created a host of problems for me. I have since removed the new fish, treated for bacterial infection, changed gravel, and cleaned bio-balls due to sludge in the water. I do, and always have done weekly water changes. My ammonia is up a bit, 
.25, but I am guessing it is due to cleaning the bio-balls and changing the gravel. (I did rinse that balls in the fishwater during a water change). My issue is that one of my goldfish still looks sick. The others have cleared up from what seemed to be a bacterial infection. Please see the attached photo and let me know if you think it's fungus? or a parasite? I feel like this poor fish can't catch a break. She does have popeye. She has had it for a couple years now. When I added the two fantails, that was when the popeye occurred.
Any help would be great! I don't want to use unnecessary chemicals if it can be avoided.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The eye looks scarred over and lost to me. The red sores just have to have time to heal. You'll need to keep things clean so they don't get re-infected.

There is a cream that veterinarians can get for you, called Panalog. Your vet might think you're crazy for wanting it for a goldfish, UNLESS that vet does fish and knows how well it works. You'd have to actually rub it into the eye and sores and then let it soak in for a minute before putting the fish back into some rinse water and then finally into the tank. A little extreme, but it's good for extreme cases. 
You might still get good results from just keeping things very clean and waiting.


----------



## lynn0971 (May 4, 2012)

I believe the eye is still there. It looks like a bubble over it. At this point I don't think that will ever get better. She was always healthy otherwise. I think the stress from adding other fish brought that on. I uploaded another picture of the bumps. It almost looks like a pimple that is popping? Should I add anything to the water? Melafix? The other fish all look fine.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again!
Lynn


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think Melefix will do much good, but it's better than nothing. Try it.


----------

